

Android apps on the Galaxy Tab may be 'a little ugly' - towndrunk
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9186480/Android_apps_on_the_Galaxy_Tab_may_be_a_little_ugly_?taxonomyId=75

======
gamble
Experience with the iPad shows that you really, really don't want to use apps
designed for a phone on a tablet. It's a stopgap measure at best, until apps
are designed with that specific form-factor in mind.

------
ZeroGravitas
... says Rob Enderle, the world's worst rent-a-quote analyst.

